# The latest from New York



## chic (Oct 2, 2021)

Deleted due to inaccuracy.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Oct 3, 2021)

The latest from New York is a warm hello


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 4, 2021)

Medical workers in Staten Island burn scrubs in protest of vax mandate

https://www.silive.com/news/2021/10...liance-at-rally-against-vaccine-mandates.html


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Oct 5, 2021)

WhatInThe said:


> Medical workers in Staten Island burn scrubs in protest of vax mandate
> 
> https://www.silive.com/news/2021/10...liance-at-rally-against-vaccine-mandates.html


From the article:
*Approximately 100 protesters marched behind them, chanting slogans: “Stop the mandate,” “We will not comply” and “My body, my choice.”*

So what we have here is freedom of choice. The workers have freedom to get or refuse the vaccine and the employers have freedom to employ them or not. Seems the workers are just a tad myopic.


----------



## Irwin (Oct 5, 2021)

96% of NYC schools teachers now vaccinated after mandate
https://abc7ny.com/new-york-city-nyc-teachers-covid-vaccine-mandate-deadline/11078503/

Some schools in NYC have a 100% vaccination rate. When everyone does what's right, things get back to normal. The selfish people who refuse to get vaccinated are out of work and going without paychecks, and they're not eligible for unemployment benefits, although I'll bet there will be lawsuits regarding that issue. I'll bet more of them will come around and get vaccinated as money gets tight... especially since Christmas is right around the corner and their children are going to be pissed if they don't get the latest Xbox or eSkateboard.


----------

